

Visualize this, software bugs as coloured dots - arapidhs
http://fuzz-box.blogspot.com/2011/05/visualize-this-software-bugs-as.html
Some developers, many many issues. How does it look? 
The graph shows how developers are connected to the various issues as they are submitted in a bug tracking system. The issues and the developers are colour coded.
======
arapidhs
Some developers, many many issues. How does it look? The graph shows how
developers are connected to the various issues as they are submitted in a bug
tracking system. The issues and the developers are colour coded.

------
zoowar
The visual is overly complex for the information it provides.

